# Problems getting Afternoon Route (DDA DFW Area)



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

I just try to grab an afternoon route and they were gone just as fast as the morning ones would leave before. 
This Amazon Flex thing is so unpredictable... I think I need to find something else I could do to get extra Money :-|


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Vmiyoshi said:


> I just try to grab an afternoon route and they were gone just as fast as the morning ones would leave before.
> This Amazon Flex thing is so unpredictable... I think I need to find something else I could do to get extra Money :-|


 Definitely the most frustrating part of the gig is the uncertainty and playing the game of "block grabbing". Wish it was more predictable and steady myself.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Vmiyoshi said:


> I just try to grab an afternoon route and they were gone just as fast as the morning ones would leave before.
> This Amazon Flex thing is so unpredictable... I think I need to find something else I could do to get extra Money :-|


Were you trying to grab an afternoon/evening block the night prior? I posted about this same thing earlier.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Ive seen them available today.....during the day


----------



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> Ive seen them available today.....during the day


Yeah I ended up getting the exact time I wanted that day around 2ish... Then later that evening at 10PM I got an evening route for the following day...


----------



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

galileo5 said:


> Were you trying to grab an afternoon/evening block the night prior? I posted about this same thing earlier.


Yeah I was and like *carmenflexdriver *said I just wish it was more predictable. If I'm in the app at 10PM - I wish I could get a block for any time period I wanted, now if I logged in at 10:30 and I didn't see anything I would understand; but this whole Black Friday style block grab sucks...
People start to depend on this extra money, and for some people this their main thing...


----------

